# Biting his paws



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

Happy 4th of July to everyone!

Griffyn has been doing great. He started puppy classes and enjoyed his first class. The only thing we've been worrying about is this bad habit he has.
He has been growling and biting on his paws whatever he plays with his toys or when he is in his crate. We try to distract him and give him other things to chew on, but he still does it. Our vet said it's a behavior issue and recommended a trainer. Since there are so many experts out here we wanted to see what you guys think or would recommend?

Your advice is always greatly appreciated 

Sorry, we haven't been around for a while. We'll post some pictures later.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know what to suggest. Do you mean, the dog is playfully growling at and biting his paws during the time he is also playing with his toys?


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Does he bite the base of his tail as well? Our dog is 8 months nearly 9 months we rescued him at 13 weeks. From day one he was a itchy dog always scratching and nibbling at his feet. When we said to the vets about it he just said thats puppies for you they itch for a past time. Well he started biting his feet and base of his tail, and itching more. Then he started loosing his fur. We had a chinese crested retriever. The vet then said it could be mange and ran a load of expensive test. Which all came back negative. But when talking to a shop assistant in our local pet shop about his coat, she asked whether he was biting his feet and tail. She said straight away he's got a gluten intolerance and that was an obvious sign. Funny that a vet couldnt work that one out! Anyway (sorry about the long winded reply) after changing his diet and about 9 weeks later he now has a nearly full coat back. So i would try changing his food.


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> I don't know what to suggest. Do you mean, the dog is playfully growling at and biting his paws during the time he is also playing with his toys?


It could happen at any time. We've heard that sometimes it's from the dog being bored, but it doesn't seem like it's the case. It doesn't seem like its playfully. He shows some aggression when he does it.


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

WoodysMum said:


> Does he bite the base of his tail as well? Our dog is 8 months nearly 9 months we rescued him at 13 weeks. From day one he was a itchy dog always scratching and nibbling at his feet. When we said to the vets about it he just said thats puppies for you they itch for a past time. Well he started biting his feet and base of his tail, and itching more. Then he started loosing his fur. We had a chinese crested retriever. The vet then said it could be mange and ran a load of expensive test. Which all came back negative. But when talking to a shop assistant in our local pet shop about his coat, she asked whether he was biting his feet and tail. She said straight away he's got a gluten intolerance and that was an obvious sign. Funny that a vet couldnt work that one out! Anyway (sorry about the long winded reply) after changing his diet and about 9 weeks later he now has a nearly full coat back. So i would try changing his food.


Thanks for your reply.
Griffyn is 14 weeks old. He does some times go after his tail too. We feed him Canidae , and his skin and fur look great. It doesn't seem like he is doing it because he is itchy.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Behavioral issue?? I guess it could be considered a "behavior."

Actually, biting and licking the paws is a classic sign of allergies, although allergies don't typically present themselves until after the first year. 

You might try spraying bitter apple on his paws.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Does Griffyn play alot outside? What is your pollen level like now, like grass pollen? Are you using a carpet freshener on your carpet?


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Does Griffyn play alot outside? What is your pollen level like now, like grass pollen? Are you using a carpet freshener on your carpet?


He plays enough outside (when the weather permits). I don't think our pollen level is high, and there is no carpet where he is. We heard that it could be a sign of allergies, but he was at the vet yesterday and our vet doesn't think it's the case.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I was going to start a similar thread about this!
Bailey has always nipped at his legs and tail, so we mentioned it to the vet who checked for fleas, which there was no sign of, but we treated him with Frontline anyway. The chewing and scratching hasn't stopped any, and now he sometimes grumbles when he does it, as if its irritating. He can be chewing a toy and then all of a sudden turn and bite his leg instead!

Is there a good way to tell if it is allergies?? His skin doesn't seem red or irritated in those places.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't think allergies either at his young age. His food is good. Maybe it is just a behavioral issue.

In that case, maybe you could just let it be? If he is just playing around, he'll probably outgrow it as he matures. Things tend to lose their novelty after awhile.

If you can't let it be, I think distraction or aversion is probably your best bet. Aversion would be something like shaking a can full of coins every time he starts with his paws.

But if he's just having fun and he's not hurting himself, I would let him be.

:wave:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I came back to this thread tonight because Merlin has really been going at his back feet and tail, biting and chewing. His tail is soaked! I had noticed him doing this a little bit the last few days, but tonight was the worst. We don't have any fleas and I'm not sure about the pollen levels. i'll talk to the vet when I take him for his 3rd set of shots this Wednesday.

It's just kind of strange that I was reading this thread 2 days ago and now it's happening! LOL! 

Of course now I did the wrong thing and pulled him up on the couch with me.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sometimes fresh cut grass will irritate them too...new bedding...new shampoo
Does Bendryl give him any relief from the itchies?

Certainly medical causes (like allergies) can lead to behavioral issues (like obsessive chewing)


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> I came back to this thread tonight because Merlin has really been going at his back feet and tail, biting and chewing. His tail is soaked! I had noticed him doing this a little bit the last few days, but tonight was the worst. We don't have any fleas and I'm not sure about the pollen levels. i'll talk to the vet when I take him for his 3rd set of shots this Wednesday.
> 
> It's just kind of strange that I was reading this thread 2 days ago and now it's happening! LOL!
> 
> Of course now I did the wrong thing and pulled him up on the couch with me.


Please keep us posted on what your vet will say about this.
Thanks


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I wouldn't think allergies either at his young age. His food is good. Maybe it is just a behavioral issue.
> 
> 
> 
> As i always like to say im no expert. But i disagree with not allergies at such a young age. We got woody at 13 weeks, and he was always itching. He had a bad stomach for the first few months and then starting loosing his fur. But he never itched madly, he chewed his feet like he was doing his toe nails, and then he progressed onto the base of his tail, leaving wet. I would give changing his food to gluten free a go. It cant do any harm, and we noticed the itching and biting get less in the first few weeks.


----------

